# Large Crystal found in dump.



## harryr1961 (May 6, 2013)

I couldn't believe this when I got it washed up.  I thought at first in the mud that it was a piece of a chandelier or other art glass.  It turns out to be a large crystal, possibly quartz, with many black and brown inclusions.  It is 5 inches long.  Bizarre!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (May 6, 2013)

cool.


----------



## botlguy (May 6, 2013)

Neat find. Found things don't HAVE to be bottles to be fun.


----------



## DiggerBryan (May 7, 2013)

Nice! I dug crystals at a national park in montana. The ones I found are about a 1/20 of that size. While I was there someone else dug one about the size of a baseball. I guess the larger ones are worth some money as they are big enough to be cut into jewelry. At least that is what I heard.


----------



## CreekWalker (May 7, 2013)

Super nice! I found 'em too, just inch or less!


----------



## ironmountain (May 7, 2013)

Nice..always amazed at what you can pull out of the ground!  

 I have a habit of pulling milky quartz or whatever they call it..I  pulled one  the other day (posted in the detecting reports thread) looks like the one we pulled out of the ground 2hrs north of us in the Copper Country.

 How heavy is that thing?


----------



## harryr1961 (May 8, 2013)

Just under a pound.  I have found a lot of strange stuff over the years, but this takes the cake.  Is it still snowing there?  I have relatives in Toivola, MI.  Beautiful country in the UP.  We used to own land my Mackinaw City.  I sure miss the fall colors.


----------



## cobaltbot (May 8, 2013)

Nice discovery, what was the age of the dump, I always wonder about the projectile points and stuff you find in a dump that I'm thinking some kid found (always wonder where) and brought home and then somehow their treasures wind up in a dump - makes you think.....


----------



## ironmountain (May 8, 2013)

hey harry... not snowing...for now.  last week was up and down. This week it's been 40's at night and 70's during the day. Perfect for digging/metal detecting.

 My wife grew up in Houghton. We spend alot of time there with her parents.  Her mother is from Toivola originally. I'm sure her parents know your relatives. Father in law was county commish. for 10yrs or so and mother in law's family owns Mattila construction...

 if you ever get away from PA and get up here, I'll take you digging. 

 the fall is awesome in Houghton. Not so much where I'm at (border of mich/wisc).  We get pretty mild weather (other than 40mph winds at -50windchill) as far as snow goes. Maybe one good 10-12" dumping and that's about it. Bitter winds.


----------



## harryr1961 (May 8, 2013)

I'm in San Francisco, but if I'm in your neck of the woods I'll take you up on that, and same goes for here.


----------



## harryr1961 (May 8, 2013)

The other items are from 1850-1900.  I figure someone brought it here, since I couldn't find any proof that such crystals are found here.  It is also a port town, so it could have arrived on a ship from pretty much anywhere.  The other items in the dump are a mixture of everyday stuff and higher end pieces (art glass, art pottery, fine china) so they had money to buy pretty things such as novelties.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 8, 2013)

I found a bunch in caves up in the White Mountains in NH but it was a National Forrest so I respected the no take policy.


----------



## DiggerBryan (May 9, 2013)

Eric, if you're ever in Montana there's a national park open to digging if you can believe that! Here's the link.

 http://www.gorp.com/parks-guide/travel-ta-beaverhead-deerlodge-national-forest-montana-sidwcmdev_066349.html


----------



## ironmountain (May 10, 2013)

i'd definitely hit you up in SF. After I visit Larry Ferlinghetti at City Lights. (bit of a Ginsberg...and friends scholar freak.)

 Is the pottery and such take-homeable (some e.e. cummings licensing there)?  would be interesting to create a collection of history.

 that would be a nice surprise to find a cave system. Let alone artifacts. 

 Outside of all of private land I have to hunt north in Houghton (pie shape 1mile west of the farm to lake superior 1mile north of the farm to a rise above lake superior), I want to hunt Beaver Island/Fox Islands just west of the Mackinac Bridge.
 After Joseph Smith founded the LDS (Latter Day Saints) and passed away, Brigham Young and James Strang. He founded the Jesus Christ of Latter Day Saints-Strangite. He declared he was the king of his branch and the people on the island who weren't his followers were sometimes "physically" coerced to join.

 the USS Michigan pulled into the area and he was invited to board the ship. As he was walking toward it he was shot and killed and the ship left.  
 People from Mackinac city and the surrounding areas raided them killed some and forced the rest off of the island...

 has to be some goodness there!

 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beaver_Island_%28Lake_Michigan%29


----------



## NyDigger1 (May 11, 2013)

Ive found chunks of petrified wood in a 1950s dump multiple times and i dont know why.


----------



## VTdigger (Jul 3, 2013)

I just found a crystal in an 1890's early 1900's dump today I remembered hearing others digging them on here. There's no way this crystal is natural did they believe them to possess some medical value back in the 1890's early 1900's?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 3, 2013)

I have found some big ones in creeks. I posted one on here a long time ago.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 3, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  VTdigger
> 
> I just found a crystal in an 1890's early 1900's dump today I remembered hearing others digging them on here. There's no way this crystal is natural did they believe them to possess some medical value back in the 1890's early 1900's?


 

 I found a large crystal in a dump.
 I don't think people thought anything special about them. Like us someone just thought it looked cool and brought it home.
 Then eventually someone else who didn't appreciate it chucked it out.  YOu find all sorts of weird items like that in dumps... arrow heads, foreign coins, etc etc. Just the junk people accumulated.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 4, 2013)

Great - now I'm hungry for pasties! 

 Love the crystal... and, of course it has magical powers! CraZy are the people that don't think so. Unfortunately, I don't know how to harness it's powers... but I'm sure it's so! 

 Eric - I spend a lot of summers up in Dolly Copp Campground... do you know it?


----------

